# Jeff G



## slippindrag (Sep 21, 2010)

Jeff, you got mail. Thanks, Joe


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

Got it Joe. My last case of 4" white foam was purchased at SSI for $1.90 a foot . They told me recently that they do not stock it but it has to be ordered so now there may be freight added on top of that price . 

I have done lots of testing with this size foam last week . I had to redo several of mine because they did not flag straight up . They just leaned sort of . 

Mine are 14-15" of 4" white foam , with at least 9-10 inches of foam below the bottom of the foam so the total length is around 28-30" . I found that 8-10" of the larger 1/2 " rebarb works best . Don't use the 3/8 inch. 

I used a bolt type eyelet and put it through a trotline Clip . The nut type is better than the screw in type eyelet. 

These size jugs float real well . The 44 pounder that I caught on it a few weeks ago could not even pull it under . 

Let me know if you have any more questions . John and I have been working hard on getting our boats and gear ready . We look very forward in trying to catch some big ones as it gets colder .


----------



## slippindrag (Sep 21, 2010)

Jeff,

Thanks a lot for the info, will give them a call and see what they say. Thanks for sharing the way that you build the noodles also, will try to get some done this coming set of days off. Good luck to you and John on your next trip out, Joe


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

*My new Jug Making Supply Cart*

I saw this cart over in John3:16's Jug Room last time that I was over at his house . So I decided to make me one up like his so that I could be a little bit more organized with my jug making parts. The cool thing about this cart is that I can roll it in my living room and work on my jugs (Once the wife is asleep ) LOL

These carts are only $30 bucks at Sam's Club . I bought me 3 more for my garage to organize small parts, tools , and white bass tackle in.


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

more pics of my jug cart


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

I spend way to much money on making these jugs but I enjoy making them just as much as catching the fish on them . My average cost is probably over $10 once I attached the 60 foot mainlines, high end swivels, 5 drops and circle hooks. 

Kiss jugs or simple free plastic bottles work just as well or better than these . I videod John3:16 this year on Lake Conroe catch on one liter small bottles over 200 20 pound plus blues and 12 blues over 50 pounds . At the same time , I did notice that in certain areas where the big ones tend to roam that he also lost a few jugs . Was this because a large fish pulled it under and tangled it amongst structure ? I have seen many of the 40 pounders and larger drag a one pound weight over 1/2 a mile from the original spot . So this got me thinking about testing out the larger foam and more length . Since then, John has gone to larger plastic jugs and I have not yet seen a big blue be able to pull this one under yet ... Knock on wood ! LOl 

The 50 pounder a few weeks ago had it sitting low but he never was able to pull it under . I like my jugs because I can tell them apart from John's . We have actually started a friendlly competetion betweem our jugs to see whos were going to catch the larger fish .. His free (Johnny Jugs ) or my high dollar Flagging jug. LOL


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

I like this!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Those are some high tech jugs. You are like me, I enjoy the designing and building of most any thing more than the using of it. ( Maybe that is why I have hundreds of HO trains and no layout)
For some reason, Obama's folks failed to include me in the stimulus program and SS admin said they won't pay for jugs so I have to stay with my 1 liter pcv bottles. I fish for meat so they work just fine.
Can't wait to see you and John up on Livingston. Tell John we have some blues that will sink those Johnny Jugs.


----------



## slippindrag (Sep 21, 2010)

WOW. For those of you that don't know, I sent Jeff a private message and told him that I was interested in making some larger noodles. I asked him if he knew where I could get some of the white 4" noodle material. I wanted to ask more questions but thought Jeff might think I was gettin into his business too much.

What a nice guy for posting not only where to get the noodle material, but also how to make them and then pictures to boot. Jeff Thank You very much for all of the information. I really like the cart, great idea for organization. I know that you have spent a lot of your own time and also trial and error to come up with the design of the "high dollar flagging jugs" that you are now using and I appreciate very much you sharing it with us.

I am curious though, do you use the large split rings to connect the swivels to the trotline clips?

Sunbeam, you need to get onto SS Admin and tell them the jugs are a necessity, LOL. 
I have a feeling those two guys will hook one of the Livingston blues that can sink one of the Johnny Jugs in the coming months.

Joe


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

You are very welcome . I joined a fishing forum two years ago . My daughter and I could catch a few catfish on our academy jugs but never anything over 16" long . Several experienced juggers took their time to teach me how to jug more productively and several even took us out jugging with them for the best kind of learning which is hands on . When I can , I try to help others learn and share information. Many times they show me new stuff or better ways to improve something that I am currently doing so it is a good thing . 

Yes , I use the split ring to connect the hook to the swivel and then the swivel to the trotline Clip . The 100 pound split rings work good . The bigger ones bind in the 5/o hook. I got this idea from seeing a pic of Gator Gars white bomber jugs two summers ago . The split rings aren't hard to get apart if you get those special split ring pliers at academy . Shorter drops are much safer and they don't tangle up like those that are made with 5-12" tared line ,

If money was not an issue for me , I would have an individual gps tracker on each jug . I could monitor each jugs movement off of it's original spot . Lol


----------



## slippindrag (Sep 21, 2010)

If money was not an issue for me said:


> LOL You gotta love that, we can dream though!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I met Jeff and his running mate John 3:16 on another forum about 18 months ago.
The have a "muster" about every six months at one of the area lakes. Three days of good clean family fun fishing, cooking and story telling.
As a forum member I never miss a Muster. I learn a lot every trip.
All of these guys are real fine fellows. But I will say that Jeff and John are two of the top hands when it comes to jug fishing.
I have not had the pleasure of actually fishing with them. Riding a boat all night in my physical condition is just out of the question. But my long talks, emails and PM's have convinced me that they know their way around.
The best way to describe John's approach is to say if NASA went jug fishing it would be very similar to how John does it.
Jeff is very modest about his ability but I would put him up against any one catch fish on jugs.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Man thats a cool cart, I am going to get some of those, thank for sharing the info.


----------



## slippindrag (Sep 21, 2010)

Sunbeam said:


> I met Jeff and his running mate John 3:16 on another forum about 18 months ago.
> The have a "muster" about every six months at one of the area lakes. Three days of good clean family fun fishing, cooking and story telling.
> As a forum member I never miss a Muster. I learn a lot every trip.
> All of these guys are real fine fellows. But I will say that Jeff and John are two of the top hands when it comes to jug fishing.
> ...


I can certainly see why you feel that way. OK, when is the next Muster, sounds like a good time.


----------



## slippindrag (Sep 21, 2010)

Well, got some of my jugs finished. I based them on Jeff G's super jugs, borrowed one of John 3:16's ideas about using different colored beads for different lengths and incorporated some of my own ideas. Haven't put reflective tape on yet but that's coming. 

I used 4" Big Boss Noodles cut to 14". Each noodle makes 4 super jugs. 1/2" pvc cut to 30 inches.

Here are some pictures:


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Jeff G said:


> I spend way to much money on making these jugs but I enjoy making them just as much as catching the fish on them .


It is well worth it when you enjoy both sides of fishing. I totally agree!!!


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

Those turned out great Joe ! I have extra reflective tape if you want some . I like how you improved upon my jug with the line going around that foam . 

I put my super jugs to the test yesterday . I was glad that I had the extra size larger foam and heavy line on the main line . I was able to pull loose two big blues yesterday that had drug the weight over in some dense crappie condo s . I used five of the smaller jugs yesterday and I lost three of them . In searching for my lost jugs at the end of the day , John ran across one of the smaller jugs that had only a couple of inches coming out of the water . It was not one huge fish but a real nice triple fish catch . The weight of the fish was pulling down on it . We actually missed this jug on the first run through . I think it was maybe all the way under the surface when we made our first run through .

I 'll let you know when we have one of our next jugging get togethers (musters is what we have been calling them ) . Several of my other jugging friends will meet up and camp for a couple of days straight . We have several every year . It's a blast jugging for a couple days straight with friends . You can really learn alot on one of these trips . We have done them on Conroe and lake Houston in the past . I would like to do one on Livingston soon.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey slippin, looks like you got the idea down pat. But those jugs are not going to catch many laying on the porch.
Get out and give'em heck. Waiting on the post. And don't forget the camera.
Good Luck.


----------



## slippindrag (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks Guys,

Going to Sam Rayburn starting the 19th and be there for about 10 days, plan to knock some new off of em. Might even slip over to Conroe on next days off and get a few of em wet. Jeff and John really got em Friday night and Saturday, can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## RodBender54 (Aug 27, 2010)

Yea Slippindrag you really did a fine job them. First hand look at yours today makes me want to use them next week. If I can stay out of the woods we need to hook up one day soon. Good job Joe!


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

I have had the pleasure of knowing Jeff for a couple of years now and he is as good as it sounds here. He has held gatherings at his house to build flagging jugs for people with the other site at cost. At some of our Musters he has always been a key player with the catching, teaching and eating. It has been my pleasure to know Jeff and John and I look forward to the next muster with them and meeting more people on this fine site.


----------



## John3:16 (Aug 27, 2010)

Boys and their toys! Those look fine, but how are you going to feel when you lose a bunch of them? Jeff said his cost 10.00 a piece to make. I would lose sleep over that. At one time this weekend he was missing eight jugs and wound up losing three and three last time. I have about .90 cents in my jugs when I am finished with them. Also I can see my jugs from two to three miles away in the daytime and they don't false flag. Just sayin. Have fun and catch some big ones.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

John3:16 said:


> Boys and their toys! Those look fine, but how are you going to feel when you lose a bunch of them? Jeff said his cost 10.00 a piece to make. I would lose sleep over that. At one time this weekend he was missing eight jugs and wound up losing three and three last time. I have about .90 cents in my jugs when I am finished with them. Also I can see my jugs from two to three miles away in the daytime and they don't false flag. Just sayin. Have fun and catch some big ones.


Amen John, I use a heavy duty PVC one liter bottle that works great on my floaters. The total rig is less than a dollar.
A clear 2 liter drink bottle is just fine on a anchored jug. I just open it, turn neck down for a few days to dry then give it a good shot of $0.99 spray paint inside to get a mar proof color.
A half brick on bottom, 50 feet of tarred line, five clips, swivels and circle hooks and i am good to go.
But I do appreciate Jeff's desire to build the jugs. As I said in an above post the building can be as much fun as the using.
Regardless of the type of jug, you two sure know where to drop them. Those are some nice fish from last week.


----------



## slippindrag (Sep 21, 2010)

John3:16 said:


> Boys and their toys! Those look fine, but how are you going to feel when you lose a bunch of them? Jeff said his cost 10.00 a piece to make. I would lose sleep over that. At one time this weekend he was missing eight jugs and wound up losing three and three last time. I have about .90 cents in my jugs when I am finished with them. Also I can see my jugs from two to three miles away in the daytime and they don't false flag. Just sayin. Have fun and catch some big ones.


Can't help myself John. As I told Jeff and others, we all know you are right and deep down I'm gonna be sick when I lose some or all to fish or somebody. As I said on the other site, it's kinda like the parent tellin the children, "Now don't do that" You know the result. The one and two liter bottles are the way to go and I will probably fuse some in as these high dollar ones go away. Certainly can't argue with the success!! Videos prove that, Fantastic by the way and Thank You for posting them. We get a lot of enjoyment out of watching.

I will say though that I have enjoyed talking to you folks and learning how to build these jugs. Can't wait for a Muster, Camping, Fishing, Talking about fishing with other folks that love to fish, and EATING, it just don't get any better.

Jeff told me that you guys caught em Friday and Saturday but I haven't looked at the pics yet, so let me go drool. Joe


----------



## speckledbelly (Jun 6, 2010)

Jeff, you got mail. Thanks, mike


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

I thought I sent you the info but I'll post it : 

White foam can be purchased at SSI , Inc which is located at 2211 Sabine Street , Houston, Texas 77007 @ 713-862-3900. They stock the 3" in 5 rods . I think they are 5 or 6 feet long . The 4" is not kept in stock anymore but they can order it but you have to pay for shipping . 

There is no hole in the center so you have to make your own . I have a long drill bit that I use on my drill .


----------



## speckledbelly (Jun 6, 2010)

thanks, I am interested in the rigs you make. not real sure how the two trout line clips work and why the line that is tied to the PVC around the foam instead of tying to the eye bolt, as you probably figured out i am new to this sport.


----------



## specktackler55 (Apr 11, 2005)

*White Foam for Fishing Noodles*

I bought mine from these guys in Lumberton, Tx. Dirt cheap, they'll cut them to any size you want, & ship them to you fast. Paul http://www.fishingnoodle.com/


----------

